# Amish Harvest Table?



## Fundabug (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey guys, been a while since I've been on here, but I need a little help. It's getting that time of year to start working on Christmas gifts and I've already got a couple of request to start on. My mother called me last week and dropped a couple of hints about wanting an "Amish" kitchen table she saw at some art fair. She's not very computer savvy and can't send me a pic of what she saw. All she could say was it was a simple rectangular table made of dark rustic wood. My girlfriend said that she was probably describing an Amish style harvest table. I've looked online for the last several days trying to get an idea of what this table should look like. Needless too say, Amish Harvest Table is a loose description of any handmade square, round, rectangular, intricate, simple, sanded smooth, left rough and rustic, dark, light......etc. I'm now confused on what the simple Amish Harvest table is. The best I can gather from my Mother's description is that it's rectangular and the top is made up of a couple of planks of wood. Anybody know what she's talking about? Some pics, plans, or suggestions would be GREAT!!!! Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Type in "Amish Furniture"*

the internet is full of Amish Furniture companies. I didn't notice anything that I would consider 'characteristically Amish" except for a few leg designs with curves. Most were simple ordinary country furniture.
Tony B


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

I live in the heart of Amish country so a "traditional" Harvest table looks like the following;









Usually seat 10+ people and you need a huge room to put them in.

Having said that, there are as many variations out there as you can think of and who's to say what is or isn't. Maybe you could print out a frw pic's and ask Mom which style she likes best. :smile:


----------



## Fundabug (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, I think that table is close to what my mother must have seen. It's a bit too large to fit in her kitchen, but a smaller version might do it. What kind of wood is that? Dark stain or dark wood? Thanks for the pic! From what my mother could tell me, this might give me a good starting point. Many Thanks!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## breakfastchef (Jan 14, 2008)

Shamus said:


> I live in the heart of Amish country so a "traditional" Harvest table looks like the following;
> 
> Usually seat 10+ people and you need a huge room to put them in.
> :smile:


Aren't the turned legs a bit fancy for an Amish furniture piece? Curious about this as I lived in Amish country in central PA for a short period of time and most furntirue I am familiar with had nothing fancy like turned legs. Sometimes I would see a simple curve on the apron bottom of a chest of drawers.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Having an Amish background, and a vested interest in the Amish people and their beliefs, that what would be considered characteristically Amish, would be very simple, and straight forward. Not crude by any means, but not ornate for the sake or ornateness. Just look at the people, their dress, their transportation, etc... These are a people deeply devoted to their God, and while they shun fancy worldly things, those things that are the works of their hands are a part of the tribute they pay to God with their lives. 

So in philosophy, truly Amish would be straightforward, clean, simple, sturdy, and enduring design. Furnishings that do not attract attention in and of themselves, yet function so well as to not detract from the purpose of their existence. 

I would think in the supplied photo above, that the turned legs would border on the extravagant for Amish furnishings. Instead, I would think that a square leg, with relieved edges, would be more truly Amish.


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

The above table is from around the 1920's the pic below is an 1890's table. I see more of the turned leg version here in south-eastern Ohio than the straight leg. Are they both truly Amish made? I have no idea. The wide, long plain design is why they are refered to as a traditional Amish harvest table. I apologize if my statement was misleading. 
Most of the tables I've seen or worked on were made of pine. A few newer, (cir. 1940's and newer) are of oak.
The one thing they all have in common is they are overall plain in appearance and well made.I can't find the pic I had of one that was sold at a farm estate sale here in Sugarcreek. It was huge. 5'4" wide and 16' long. 4 pine planks for the top. It sold for $1400.


----------



## Fundabug (Dec 27, 2007)

I like that one! Thanks for the pic! :thumbsup:


----------

